
Go: Transaction Oriented Collector (TOC) Algorithm - ingve
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gCsFxXamW8RRvOe5hECz98Ftk-tcRRJcDFANj2VwCB0/edit?usp=sharing
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11969740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11969740)

